

How to build a SaaS Rails site in an hour - webwright
http://www.bencurtis.com/archives/2008/04/how-to-build-a-saas-rails-site-in-one-hour/

======
crazyirish
I've got admit I've been looking for something like this but its $250 for one
site. Are there similar free kits (even for other languages)?

